# Detailer's Domain: BMW M5 - Ext Correction - Swissvax Concorso



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Subject: 2002 BMW M5
Requirements - Paint Correction

This car was in great shape, it only needed the paint to be brought back up.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z Exclusive Shampoo
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Swissvax Concorso
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett Exclusiv Gloss Shampoo
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000 
Swissvax Concorso
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Prep: Wash, Clay, Clean wheels and tires, masking

Sonax Full Effect Wheel cleaner going to work.

















Wash









Drying Towel









Claying

















Masking

































Before

































50/50

















After

















Before

















After

























3m masking tape


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

After


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Really nice. E39M5, one of the best M5s produced.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

thekurgan said:


> Really nice. E39M5, one of the best M5s produced.


One of my favorite cars. Nice work!


----------



## PapaKlix (Mar 24, 2011)

owner must have cracked up at how awesome the car looked when he picked it up, well done!


----------



## [email protected]n.com (Feb 21, 2008)

the customer still has not taken it out of the garage LOL :thumbup:


----------

